# What is scruffing?



## cat stevens (Jul 7, 2009)

Maya has done nothing that requires scruffing yet, but for my future knowledge.

. Where is the scruff? I understand that its near the front shoulders and base of the neck. Is there an exact spot? Or just the general area?

. When you grab the scruff, what is your next action? Pick up, roll to the side, etc.?

. Anything else to know?


----------



## Tonka (Jul 1, 2009)

I always thought the "scruff" meant the "scruff of the neck" --where momma kittens often pick up their kittens from when carrying them in their mouths, etc. It's a general term for the loose skin on the back of the neck.

I used to do it with my dog, pull back on on the scruff of her neck when she did something wrong and tell her "no!" --- I didn't know this was also effective on cats.

I've seen people here talk about grabbing their cat's scruff and gently but firmly pushing them down on as a way to show dominance, discipline, etc.


----------



## cat stevens (Jul 7, 2009)

Tonka said:


> I always thought the "scruff" meant the "scruff of the neck" --where momma kittens often pick up their kittens from when carrying them in their mouths, etc. It's a general term for the loose skin on the back of the neck.


Yeah, that's what I was talking about. It is supposedly effect on cats as well...or at least that's the what I gathered from Heidi's post about meds(and she seems to be much more knowledgeable on everything cat than I am).


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

IMO you shouldn't use scruffing as a form of punishment. Cats, not being naturally social animals, don't take too well to any form of punishment. Its results will be unpredictable and often worsen the problem.

Scruffing should only be used to calm a cat down when you are trying to trim its nails or brushing or something else the cats doesn't like. Some folks here like to put a clothspin on the back of the cats neck to calm it for such procedures. Scruffing doesn’t work on all cats though. It actually has the opposite effect on one of my cats.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The scruff is the loose skin on back of the neck. With some cats, scruffing can have the effect of pretty much paralyzing the cat. So this comes in useful when giving meds, cutting nails etc. However, it doesn't work on all cats. 

The other time to pull up on the scruff is to check to see if a cat is dehydrated. Well hydrated will go right back into place. Dehydrated will take a while for the skin to return to normal.

IMO, these are the only times to use scruffing. It should not be used for punishment, cats really don't get physical punishment, it only makes them fearful or aggressive. In addition, once they are beyond kitten age, a cat should never be scruffed and dangled like momma cat does, their body weight is too heavy and they can be severely hurt.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

When I was at the vets and the vet tech picked up Stormy to weigh her, I noticed he held her scruff in one hand while supporting her from underneath with the other.

So he wasn't supporting her weight by the scruff, but I have to say it made me a little uncomfortable. Stormy is a squirmy cat, but not so squirmy that she can't be lifted onto a scale without being scruffed.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When I volunteered at the local shelter, we handled cats that we didn't know well or trust not to turn on us all the time. We were taught to carry the cat in what I call a football hold...and sounds just like what you describe Bethany. This prevents the cat from being able to turn around and claw or bite you. I usually did not scruff them. I would have my left hand under the front of their body with them pinned to my side and put my right hand firmly on the back of the neck in a position to grab the scruff if I needed to. But didn't grab it unless they started giving me trouble.


----------



## cat stevens (Jul 7, 2009)

ok..i had just seen it before, and didn't know what it was.

Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## rocksundust (Jul 10, 2009)

My cats seemed somewhat calm down if I scuffing them, but since they all had microchip I'm worry I would hurt the implant. Is is okay to scuff the cats (if needed) while they have microchip implanted somewhere inside their neck?


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Football hold... that makes sense. 

Having grown up with one of those, "I will shred your face, impudent human!" cats, I can understand doing that to strangers. If they'd asked I could have told them Stormy wouldn't get violent, though!


----------

